# 2011 Ride DH2 and 2012 Ride Capo reviews...



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

I did a impulse buy on the new Capo's as well to pair up with my SL (rather then the Cartels). I hope to get them in this week if UPS didn't lose the damn package. Your comments regarding the toe strap worry me. Want to show some pictures? I really liked how the capo's paired up with the aura's I have which is why I went for them. Took the gamble on new gear :<


----------



## FL_Boarder (Oct 28, 2011)

Again it isn't a huge deal, the toe strap is still perfectly function but... if others were to break seeing as this had about 6 days when it happened, then it would render it kinda useless. I feel like they should have been held on with a harder plastic cuff around them or something.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

I just got my capo's today and can't wait to try them. The ankle strap looks way more comfy than my old deltas. Cant try them for a while tho had so much rain lately everything close closed till Monday. 
Ride does admit the rubber on the toe can be cut or ripped easily and says to take care throwing them in and out of trunks and with other boards. Another boards edge can cut it. They also say it shouldn't effect the hold of the strap. Ride customer service has always been good in my experience and with it happening so quickly i suspect they would probably replace it without any hassle.


----------

